# Protein cheese cake



## Power On The Plate (May 1, 2016)

Sweet dessert with excellent macronutrients? Yes its possible, with Power On The Plate! You can eat your favorite cheese cake without remors. Try it and fell the Power On The Plate!
Time preparing 90 min, level medium
KCAL (1slice) 265 P-13; C-7; F-9
Ingredients
Curd cheese 1 kg/35,2 oz
Natural yoghurt 0% 400g/14,1 oz
Protein nutrient 50g/1,76 oz
Pudding sugarfree 35g/1,26 oz
Sweetener 7 tsp
Egg yolks 3
Egg protein 4
Oat meals 3 tsp
Olive oil


----------

